# Skid steer heater ?



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have a Cat 262, which came with no heater. I bought a heater for the machine just like this http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Cab_Heater_p/htm-12.htm and just doesn't put out alot of heat if any. I tapped into hot side (before thermostat) and cool side of water pump with 5/8 hose and ran it to heater. Heater works OK for first 10 minutes but once I run machine hard I feel the lines and they are cool. I'm trying to figure out my problem out. Only things I can think of is thermostat bad or need higher temp one. Air in the lines, but gets hot when machine first starts and is idle low. Or when coolant recirculates through engine, it goes through the 1 1/2 recirculate hose back to water pump instead of going through heater core because easier for coolant to go through recirculate hose, which has less restriction and travel. So was thinking or some how to restrict the flow so more coolant goes through heater. I don't know if anyone else as this problem. If anyone has any experience or ideas on this, I would really appreciate the help. I will post this same message on Lawnsite to see if any other suggestions there.

Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

it sure sounds to me like you don't have the coolant plumbed correctly. Either the high or the low side.

If it were me, I'd get on the phone and and find some dealers and look at some 226's with factory heat, and see where they plumb into the engine. I bet you find they are getting their water from somewhere else.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I looked at our Case we have at work, it has one hose comming out just before the termostat and the other going in the bloch right close to the lower radiator hose. I believe it's just a flow problem, your hose by the termostat should be fine, but the other should go by the lower rad hose or in lower front half of the block. What I think it's doing is once the thermostat opens you loose flow, not for sure, hope that helps.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Can you post pic of your plumbing hook up? You could be plumbed wrong or air in lines. Is your heater mounted in machine low on footboards? Or is it mounted higher in the cab than the radiator cap?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

im gonna guess its air in the lines. how much collant did you add after you plumbed it in?


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I will post some pics when I get to machine again during later this week. What are characteristics of air in the lines and what is the way to get it out? I did add coolant to system but did not need much. I do feel the lines get warm when machine runs for first ten minutes or so. Then when run it hard lines get cool, then semi warm and cool again going back in forth. 

Rob


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

SOme characteristics would be , just what you are describing . Heat then no heat. To bleed the air out of the system . Make sure the radiator cap is the highest point of the loop. Put the skid steer on ramps or park on a hill. Maybe the cap is already the highest point. Then leave the radiator cap loose (1/2 a turn.) and leave engine running for 30 minutes cycling the air out of the system . Make sure your plastic resevoir is full of antifreeze and you radiator is full as you can get it. After running it for 30 minutes , tighten cap and let the system pull out of plastic resevoir if it needs to for another 15 minutes. 

Part2 . I'm still interested if you have the heater hoses hooked up to the right way. Good luck.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Well changed thermostat and air out the cooling syatem. The dealer said they changed the design of the therostat. Its now stainless steal and brass valve where before it was all brass. When took off thermostat I examined it. The valve was warn and rubbed off one side only where it slide open. Almost seems like it was stuck open from looking at it. Heater gets real hot now and motor runs way warmer now than before. Would like to thank everyone form help and input.

Thanks Again,
Rob


----------



## ABDIRT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Heater info*

Hey Rob1325, Do you have any pictures or info on installing your heater? I am looking to do the same on my 236B. Any info would be a great help. Thanks


----------

